# Schooling fish that swim real tight



## tinman

Hi 
I have a 30 gal tall and the fish can be seen in my siggy 

Well I was thinking of adding just one more group of schooling fish and finishup 

But I'm looking for something that swims at the top level and swim I real tight group 


Any ideas ?? 
 
Thanks


----------



## danilykins

I know that guppies are mid to top swimmers and they are schooling fish, Im not sure about tight schooling. I think Tetras might be schooling fish as well.


----------



## susankat

I wouldn't, your already maxed out.


----------



## tinman

Just to add 
Mine is a 30 tall so my rasboras are all swimming scattered they form a group only whn I go near the tank 

I'm looking for real tight schoolers


----------



## tinman

Well I really didn't like the australian rainbow fish so might get rid of them 

Also all my fish are too small and I run a 50 gallon filter and so weekly water changes on a stable tank  

Am I maxed out already  ?


----------



## jrman83

The tightest schoolers are red fin and rummy-nosed tetras, IMO. You are maxed out though. If you didn't have the A. Rainbows or the Altispinosas....you may be able to afford 5-6 rummy-nose. Guppies don't really school.


----------



## tinman

No way I'm getting rid of altispinosa  

May be I'll get rid of the gaurami and a.rainbows 

Then I'll be having on only 6 h radboras and 2 dwarf rainbows And two dwarf altispinosa 


That's just 10 fish And none of them are more than 1.5 inches 
So I might add 4 rummy tetras or 6 neon tetras right ?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

danilykins said:


> I know that guppies are mid to top swimmers and they are schooling fish


I'll second that... I've only got two in my 30 gallon breeder with plans to possibly add more, and they're always together


----------



## jrman83

Funny, I have about 40 guppies in one tank....they don't stay together.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

lol

I can't get a picture of just one in my tank. if you see one, you're bound to see the other *#3


----------



## jrman83

Don't mistake that for schooling though. My Angels stay together but they don't school. The tetras I mention will do circles with 5-6 in a group, one directly behind the other like a dog chasing his tail. They lead each other around the tank. Pretty funny behavior.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

true

a school two fish do not make *Glasses*


----------



## tinman

Lol yea I meant schooling not hanging together 

Rummynose tetras as nice I guess 


Now
Wat am I gonna do with mu honey gaurami and a rainbows lol


----------



## majerah1

You can see if a local fish store will take them and swap for the rummynoses,or post them for sale on craigslist.


----------



## rtbob

Hatchet fish school and hang out at the top of the tank. They will also jump out if you don't have a lid.


----------



## NursePlaty

*For neon tetras, the more fish the better they school. 6 neon tetras dont school as well as 50 neon tetras. I have around 60 and they school tight. Moves like a cloud*


----------



## GypsyV

I also like white clouds and black skirt tetras, although the tetras are kinda big for your needs. Just take a trip or two to your petstore and what some of the tanks for a bit. Then decide what looks better.


----------



## jrman83

NursePlaty said:


> *For neon tetras, the more fish the better they school. 6 neon tetras dont school as well as 50 neon tetras. I have around 60 and they school tight. Moves like a cloud*


Same as Cardinals. In fact, mine school together (neons/cardinals). I think they get confused.


----------



## Gizmo

I've got 6 black stripe tetras in my 10 gallon that school spectacularly (mainly due to the presence of a massive predator named Jacques lurking at the bottom). They are decidedly middle tank swimmers though.


----------

